# Gold Bar 1.72 Troy Ounces



## kadriver (Jan 30, 2012)

I did manage to get a gold bar produced this weekend - between working with the platinum.

I locked the price on Friday, this will be in the mail on Monday morning to the refiner.

A couple of specks of flux (borax) sulfuric acid will remove these.

Thanks for looking - kadriver


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 30, 2012)

Very Nice  

After you finish your other projects, Think you can do a short tutorial and video on how you make those beautiful bars.

Mine are nowhere near your quality no matter what I try.

Thanks and keep up the great work 8) 
Tom C.


----------



## kuma (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!
Kadriver , once again very nice work chief , thats another beautiful looking bar!  
All the best with it and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## kadriver (Jan 31, 2012)

I can and I will make a video when I get the time.

Notice this bar has some slight contamination on the left hand side.

It still had some impurities.

There was probably some other metals in solution with the gold and some left over nitric.

I did not evaporate to syrup to denoxx. Instead, to save time, I used urea to kill the nitric. As a result, there was probably still some nitric left in the solution.

Left over nitric acid will cause other metals to drop (when using SMB) with the gold in a nitric solution - according to lazersteve.

This is probably what happened and the cause of the contamination.

I have started using evaporation to denoxx. It does produce a superior result over using urea.

Since the gold bar was going to the refiner today, I was not overly concerned about getting it ultra pure - the refiner only gives me 99% on the purity regardless.

kadriver


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 31, 2012)

kadriver said:


> I did not evaporate to syrup to denoxx. Instead, to save time, I used urea to kill the nitric. As a result, there was probably still some nitric left in the solution.
> 
> Left over nitric acid will cause other metals to drop (when using SMB) with the gold in a nitric solution - according to lazersteve.
> 
> kadriver



I did not know this. 
Thanks for the heads up. You too lazersteve.

Tom C.


----------

